# Puppy Cut vs. Show Cut



## Tayla's Mom

IMO, people think they are cooler with a puppy cut, but the hair is there for a reason. I'd go with a show cut. That hair insulates from the sun. You can keep them cool in other ways. Just remember dogs don't sweat like we do. Keeping them brushed removes the dead hair and allows air to circulate.


----------



## Ljilly28

I agree that is they are mat free and brushed out, the coat protects them.


----------



## CStrong73

My 11 year old daughter had a GREAT analogy last night after seeing 3 different goldens being walked, all of whom had short summer cuts.

So she comes home and says, I hate when people do that! Why don't they understand that a dog's fur is just like the insulation in your house....it keeps you warm in winter and cool in summer. If you remove your insulation, you're going to freeze in winter and swelter in summer.

LOL!!!

I personally, would go with the "show cut". 

Really, the only reason I would ever even consider a puppy cut would be if Rocket was going to be in and out of water and/or in muddy or sandy conditions a LOT. Just for ease of grooming.


----------



## HoneyQ

Thank you all, appreciate it. Will be going with a show cut.


----------



## NikB8

I just took Molson to the groomers and he ended up with a puppy cut... I did not ask for it. I don't like it at all- his fur was so pretty and it made him look like a golden. 

He still pants because it's hot out- so the puppy cut being "cooler" .. I'm not believing. I know many people like this for the summer for their goldens and to each their own but I got a golden for their beautiful coat and I was really sad to see it cut off.

With that being said.. we are going camping this coming weekend for a week and he will be in/out of the water, playing in the sand and dirt so I'm trying to think positive and know that this unfortunate grooming accident will have some benefits this week.

I know that I will be looking for another groomer- one who knows goldens better. It sounds like the one you found does so that's good. 

Also, remember... you can take more off but you can't put it back lol.


----------



## HoneyQ

Thanks Nik...hope Molson grows his hair back quick...


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

I am a groomer and I agree with everyone else- NEVER cut a golden's hair! (a little trimming up of the feathering is ok to make it easier to maintain.) A Golden has a double coat meaning there is an undercoat and a topcoat to protect the undercoat. The undercoat is shorter and grows faster, the topcoat is longer and gives the coat that nice glossy look. When cut, the coat gets permanently damaged and often grows back sparsely or not at all and looks dull. Also, double coated breeds tend to be more sensitive to sunburn and other hot weather-related issues when their coats are cut. Keeping up with brushing so that they do not become matted or packed with loose undercoat will keep them cooler. 

Also many people want them shaved because they think it will stop shedding. All it does is make what they shed shorter. These dogs shed seasonally in the spring and the fall, the rest of the year is normal hair turnover. Even Poodles shed a little from normal hair turnover. Shaving the coat can actually cause the coat to sort of go into shock and make shedding seasons unpredictable or never ending. Also if anyone in your family is allergic to dogs shaving could make their allergies worse since cutting the hair exposes more of the dander which is what they are allergic too.

So as a groomer, I try my best to talk people out of cutting their golden's (or any other double-coated breed) hair. Unfortunately, there are still those who don't care about all these reasons and insist on cutting the hair anyway. Since I'm not my boss, I have to do what the client wants, but if I ever owned my own grooming shop and could make my own rules, I'd definitely refuse to cut double-coated breeds! Kudos to you for doing your research for your Golden's grooming needs!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

Oh, I forgot to answer your second question! There is a lot of debate over whether or not groomers should express anal glands. Generally speaking, I find it unnecessary for large dogs. I personally do not express the anal glands on my Goldens. You might talk to your vet about it, but if you don't see excessive scooting or licking, I wouldn't think it would be needed.


----------



## Ripley16

I would stick with a show cut, for the same reasons already stated above. I wouldn't express anal glads unless you see signs of scooting, smell ect. We have to get the vet to express Ripley's because she get's fishy smelling every 6 months or so. If your dog has signs of anal sac blockage, do get it expressed, because it can eventually lead to infection if left alone.


----------



## Megora

Have them show you pictures of other dogs they've done a "show cut" to, and make sure it is something you actually want. 

Sometimes when people say "show cut" - it's not really anything like what that sounds like for goldens...


----------



## HoneyQ

Thanks everyone...appreciate the feedback. My breeder has offered to do a show cut so I think I am going to take her up on it. A little nervous about this first cut so want it done the right way.


----------

